# Dogs in Cyprus



## Tillytrotter (May 31, 2010)

Hi 

We have found our dream property in Tala and are looking to move over with our two dogs & cat. However since talking to people and checking on various websites I am not so sure about moving now and we are deflated. How big a problem is poisoning of dogs? Are there places to walk them? What about coastal areas? The thought of losing one of them to poisoning would be too hard to bear and I would just want to move back to the UK.

It would be nice to hear something positive about pets in Cyprus.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Tillytrotter said:


> Hi
> 
> We have found our dream property in Tala and are looking to move over with our two dogs & cat. However since talking to people and checking on various websites I am not so sure about moving now and we are deflated. How big a problem is poisoning of dogs? Are there places to walk them? What about coastal areas? The thought of losing one of them to poisoning would be too hard to bear and I would just want to move back to the UK.
> 
> It would be nice to hear something positive about pets in Cyprus.


The acceptance of cats and dogs in Cyprus (as a generalisation) is not good - this is simply a cultural difference born of a completely different attitude to the role of animals in society that regards those that treat pets as members of the family as being somewhat eccentric (if not suspicious). That said, there are an enormous number of people that have brought their pets here and had no problems whatsoever and are able to enjoy life here without incident. Unfortunately there are a minority that have faced the tragedy of poisoning or faced conforntation when attempting to walk their dogs on beaches (which is still technically illegal here - apart from on one small beach on the east coast that has been designated as dog friendly). 

With knowledge of the situation, and proper precuations such as muzzling when out of your own property (until you get a feel for safety in your own area) you shouldn't have any problems. I see the dog problem as similar to the general risks of travel - statistically there is a risk, but it is very small and shouldn't (in my view) deter you from your plans.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know many people ith dogs here and not one ofthem has had any problems. However they don't take their dogs on beaches and any dogs who have a tendency to pick things up while out walking are muzzled to make sure they don't pick up poison.
I havn't heard of any poisonings in the area where live nor have I heard of any in Tala.
There are plenty of nice places to walk your dogs in the Tala area and I am sure you won't have any problems.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Tillytrotter said:


> Hi
> 
> We have found our dream property in Tala and are looking to move over with our two dogs & cat. However since talking to people and checking on various websites I am not so sure about moving now and we are deflated. How big a problem is poisoning of dogs? Are there places to walk them? What about coastal areas? The thought of losing one of them to poisoning would be too hard to bear and I would just want to move back to the UK.
> 
> It would be nice to hear something positive about pets in Cyprus.


Hello Tillytrotter,

I live in Tala, I dont have a dog as my Springer passed away before i retired over here, But i know a large number of expats in Tala who have dogs and in the years i have lived here i have not heard of any being poisoned, maybe the odd one being bitten by snakes but that is nature and you have to be careful. The hills around Tala are always used by expats to walk there dogs and have a bit of exercise them selves, so dont let rumours deter you coming out here, As for cats well we have a large community of cats here. Good luck if you do consider coming to Tala.


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

i breed hunting dogs and keep A couple of Vials of anti- dote and a syringe handy , Also being accepted as a Local the Villagers and Farmers tell me when and where poison is !
So far i had 3 Dogs bitten by Blunt Nosed Vipers - one young one died - the others i treated then took to the Vet !
Its very unusual for a Viper to Bite a Human .. you would have to Tread on it ! an you would not Die .... Just gently go to Hospital within 3 hours and get anti Venom !
Plus Boots sell Kits for Poison Bites .. Around £10 ... I used one on a Hornet Bite .. it sucked most of Venom out well !

Having recently done a Magazine Article on Snake George ...i no longer fear snakes here .. and often look out for the =friendly black Whip Snake .. they keep the Rats from ruining Crops and speading desease !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> i breed hunting dogs and keep A couple of Vials of anti- dote and a syringe handy , Also being accepted as a Local the Villagers and Farmers tell me when and where poison is !
> So far i had 3 Dogs bitten by Blunt Nosed Vipers - one young one died - the others i treated then took to the Vet !
> Its very unusual for a Viper to Bite a Human .. you would have to Tread on it ! an you would not Die .... Just gently go to Hospital within 3 hours and get anti Venom !
> Plus Boots sell Kits for Poison Bites .. Around £10 ... I used one on a Hornet Bite .. it sucked most of Venom out well !
> ...


The problem is that the Cypriot farmers need educating to the fact that the black whip snake is the only natural enemy of the viper as it eats its babies. The locals will kill whip snakes with the result that the numbers of vipers in certain areas has increased in recent years.
We often stop our car to let a whip snake cross the road and the locals blow their horns at us thinking that we are stupid to stop for a snake.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

Veronica said:


> The problem is that the Cypriot farmers need educating to the fact that the black whip snake is the only natural enemy of the viper as it eats its babies. The locals will kill whip snakes with the result that the numbers of vipers in certain areas has increased in recent years.
> We often stop our car to let a whip snake cross the road and the locals blow their horns at us thinking that we are stupid to stop for a snake.


When we saw a black snake in the road in May, our Cypriot colleague said that they don't run over black snakes, but if they see a viper, they put their 4 wheel drive brakes on and skid it into oblivion. He demonstrated this manoeuvre with gusto!

What am I letting myself in for?

MrB


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MrB said:


> When we saw a black snake in the road in May, our Cypriot colleague said that they don't run over black snakes, but if they see a viper, they put their 4 wheel drive brakes on and skid it into oblivion. He demonstrated this manoeuvre with gusto!
> 
> What am I letting myself in for?
> 
> MrB


It's nice to know not all of them kill the whip snakes. As for the vipers, the fewer of them around the safer for dogs and cats. Our next door neighbours favourite cat died last week after trying to kill a viper and getting bitten by it


----------

